# take nvidia gpu temp on conky



## sk8harddiefast (May 6, 2010)

Install nvidia-settings first from /usr/ports/x11
create a file named nvidia_gpu.sh on your home directory
add this inside nvidia_gpu.sh

```
#!/bin/sh

nvidia-settings -q gpucoretemp |grep '):' | cut -d ' ' -f 6,6 | sed -e 's/.\{1\}$//'
```

And now create a section on conky to exec nvidia_gpu.sh


----------



## paean (May 6, 2010)

That will be a nice addition to my script. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zeroseven (Nov 7, 2010)

I just spent a few minutes reading [CMD=""]nvidia-settings --help[/CMD] and found that [CMD=""]nvidia-settings -t -q localhost:0/gpucoretemp[/CMD] returns just the value, rather than having to run a script.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 7, 2010)

Second option. Why not? I like it


----------



## zeroseven (Nov 8, 2010)

Hah, true... I was just sitting down and finally working out a .conkyrc and was trying to get all my commands into it by one liners without having external scripts is all. Just thought I would share, in case anyone else was looking for the same thing


----------

